# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  My new girl

## herpguy311

Just thought I would share a pic of my new girl.  Im not sure if its a Jungle or Coastal or a cross between the two. Ive had a few folks tell me it is a cross. She is 6.5-7ft and wighs in a 17 lbs now.  I got her from a friend of mine who could no longer care for her.  Enjoy!

----------


## hud556

thats a beautiful snake you got there.... im from B'ham how bout you? Oh and sorry i have to say it... War Eagle! :Smile:

----------


## herpguy311

Thanks!  I live about 15 miles north of Bham and work right in the center of it :Smile:   No war eagles from me :Smile:  Roll Tide Roll all the way :Smile:

----------


## DutchHerp

That's a massive carpet!

----------


## cassandra

Holy cats she's a big girl!  :Very Happy:

----------


## janeothejungle

HOT! Very pretty girl you have there. Congrats!


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## herpguy311

Thanks all!

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Gorgeous girl you have there!

----------


## Colin Vestrand

> She is 6.5-7ft and wighs in a 17 lbs now.  I got her from a friend of mine who could no longer care for her.



well she certainly didn't miss any meals in the other person's care!

looks like a coastal.

----------


## herpguy311

Nope didnt miss any at all!

----------


## AaronP

Gorgeous snake!

----------


## Wh00h0069

Wow, she's a big one. She looks great.  :Good Job:

----------


## DavidG

Another AL member! 

Pretty gal. Did she come from the bham area?

----------


## SamuraiZr0

absolutely stunning

----------


## herpguy311

> Another AL member! 
> 
> Pretty gal. Did she come from the bham area?


I got her from a friend of mine in Talladega

----------


## DavidG

Cool. She looks like one a guy in Huntsville was trying to get rid of.

----------

